# Anyone tried carboxytherapy for dark circles?



## L00NEY

I`ve got really bad dark circles under my eyes and no matter how much I sleep and drink lots of water I cant get rid of them. I`m convinced its hereditary as my mums got the same problem.

So anyone tried carboxytherapy for dark circles and what were the results good/bad?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

M8, i could give you a life story of how much i h8 mine.

Mine are herdiatary my mum and dad have them. My old man has more of the brown dark circle i.e. kind of like mediterranean which is really hard to get rid of. My mother has more of thin skin and a more reddish purple look, like mine.

Horrible things m8, I don't want to talk too much about it due to how bad they have made my life sounds funny to some, it's really fcukin not.

ok.....

I've tried bleach creams and they made it worse, very red and sore.

I've tried lasers underneath the eyes, amazingly fckin painful and needs many sessions to work. I did it once. It costs about £300 and can get one treatment every 6 months, I had to stay indoors for over a week due to how bad I looked, horrible mate.

It works by breaking down the skin so it heals back and gets thicker over time.

Is this treatment that you are talking about involve putting oxygen within the eye area or something like that...?


----------



## L00NEY

Not sure of the in and outs of it but basically they put oxygen into the dark area via a needle and somehow it reduces the darkness.

the only way i have of dealing with it is being a big old girl and using a little concealer because my circles are that bad!

the i use is this and its the dark version i think. it does help alot but not perfect.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skin-Naturals-Nutritionist-Rollon-Light/dp/B003QTF8XG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1325605405&sr=8-3


----------



## Readyandwaiting

L00NEY said:


> Not sure of the in and outs of it but basically they put oxygen into the dark area via a needle and somehow it reduces the darkness.
> 
> the only way i have of dealing with it is being a big old girl and using a little concealer because my circles are that bad!
> 
> the i use is this and its the dark version i think. it does help alot but not perfect.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Skin-Naturals-Nutritionist-Rollon-Light/dp/B003QTF8XG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1325605405&sr=8-3


Yeah i've done concealer m8 all of that stuff. H8ed it personally, I'm not interested in having relationships with women or a social life so I am not as bothered these days, although they are a significant factor in making my life what was once a living hell as pathetic as it sounds amongst other things.

Now I sort of don't give as much of a fck, but don't go to shops or out anywhere where their are lots of people so yeah it's still pretty bad.


----------



## sam2012

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah i've done concealer m8 all of that stuff. H8ed it personally, I'm not interested in having relationships with women or a social life so I am not as bothered these days, although they are a significant factor in making my life what was once a living hell as pathetic as it sounds amongst other things.
> 
> Now I sort of don't give as much of a fck, but don't go to shops or out anywhere where their are lots of people so yeah it's still pretty bad.


Sounds like you got it pretty bad pal, is there not some form of plastic surgery that can sort this kind of thing? I know it sounds drastic but if its affecting your social life/relationships then maybe its worth considering?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

BADASSMASS said:


> Sounds like you got it pretty bad pal, is there not some form of plastic surgery that can sort this kind of thing? I know it sounds drastic but if its affecting your social life/relationships then maybe its worth considering?


If there was I would do it mate, I been to a dermatologist and we tried bleaching and lasers but it does nothing. I've lived my life around it, it's happened for a reason, I know I haven't got a life threating illes or some massive deformity but living my life like I have. But I have discovered alot about myself and life with staying in and thinking deep alot so not all bad lol. No worries.


----------



## L00NEY

Readyandwaiting said:


> If there was I would do it mate, I been to a dermatologist and we tried bleaching and lasers but it does nothing. I've lived my life around it, it's happened for a reason, I know I haven't got a life threating illes or some massive deformity but living my life like I have. But I have discovered alot about myself and life with staying in and thinking deep alot so not all bad lol. No worries.


so you reckon you might try carboxy?


----------



## L00NEY

Theres another option and its called tear trough treatment and involves injecting Restylane into the dark circles. i think its 600 quid ish and might only last 6-9 months! wtf!

my dark circles are exactly the same as the lad on the before and after pic

http://www.faceandeye.co.uk/face/teartroughrejuvenation.html


----------



## Readyandwaiting

L00NEY said:


> so you reckon you might try carboxy?


nah i won't try it, fck it, i will jsut deal with my shyt now and not give a damn. It hurts but still


----------



## Readyandwaiting

tbh my dark circles fluctuate, if i am dehydrated or stressed hot etc. they can be really bad, i doubt your will compare to mine m8, no offense, people think I'm on smack sometimes, or been fighting, not sleeping etc...

People treat me different too, like a kind of stand offish approach or avoid that guy type of look. Treat me like I got a fckin illness or summin.

Chicks won't look twice m8 either so basically I'm just holding on and tryna get through it best I can. Hard times bruh, jsut try not to think about it


----------



## ausbuilt

L00NEY said:


> Theres another option and its called tear trough treatment and involves injecting Restylane into the dark circles. i think its 600 quid ish and might only last 6-9 months! wtf!
> 
> my dark circles are exactly the same as the lad on the before and after pic
> 
> http://www.faceandeye.co.uk/face/teartroughrejuvenation.html


i think this would work.. been considering this myself..


----------



## Readyandwaiting

i really cannot be ****d with the hassle thanks though, icannot stand the stress and shyt involved with going to these places.


----------



## L00NEY

Readyandwaiting said:


> i really cannot be ****d with the hassle thanks though, icannot stand the stress and shyt involved with going to these places.


goodluck anyway pal hope you find something that works because i know how it cann affect confidence.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

L00NEY said:


> goodluck anyway pal hope you find something that works because i know how it cann affect confidence.


it's ALOT worse than people think.


----------



## Twisted

Temporary solution get some Pile cream with a high cocoa butter content.

Dont ask me how but it seems to lighten and make the area tight enough to tide you over for a night out or comp


----------



## billtrace

Thanks for the tips everyone. This helped me too.


----------



## L00NEY

Twisted said:


> Temporary solution get some Pile cream with a high cocoa butter content.
> 
> Dont ask me how but it seems to lighten and make the area tight enough to tide you over for a night out or comp


which cream is good pal? i didnt know they done one with cocoa butter.


----------



## nickymcd

I didn't even know this was unattractive lol.

I thought Zyzz had them and girls liked it?

I've had them for ages and can see them clearly in a mirror but in photos they never seem to show.

Would tanning work to get rid of them? I don't think a human being could be paler than what am I now.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

nickymcd said:


> I didn't even know this was unattractive lol.
> 
> I thought Zyzz had them and girls liked it?
> 
> I've had them for ages and can see them clearly in a mirror but in photos they never seem to show.
> 
> Would tanning work to get rid of them? I don't think a human being could be paler than what am I now.


tanning, not necessarily due to sun increases pigmentation in your skin causing it to darken which can give the dark circle appearance.

Who is ZYZZ?


----------



## Hendrix

Got o an anal bleaching clinic and ask them to do your eyes.

Seriously though, I pat eye gel onto the dark areas, don't rub just tap it in, it brings blood to the surfice and helps to absorb the nutrients. I got this tip from a skin specialist, works pretty well


----------



## JoeS

Hey, I'm in the dark circle club too. I've been doing lots of research as I've decided I want to get rid of them. I've too been reading about carboxytherapy and am very interested in it, but can't seem to find any decent reviews anywhere as to the effectiveness!

I went to my GP about it but she said I have nothing to worry about, very frustrating as I do, people frequently ask if I've been in a fight or have a black eye! It's annoying as I eat and sleep well and keep a healthy lifestyle, only the dark circles suggest otherwise.

I've tried creams/eye serums, but they haven't worked. I did try a pile cream, it didn't work but I think it may have been the wrong kind. I've heard 'Preparation-H' cream works well, so I'm going to try that next.

A lot of what I've been reading suggests the dark circles could be a symptom of allergies, so I've just booked an allergy test in case it's that. My dark circles do get better and worse at times so I wonder if it could be something I am eating.

Finally, if none of that works, I'll be getting a consultation at a clinic about carboxytherapy. I want to use this as a last-resort though, as I know it can cost around £100 per treatment with around 6 treatments required, and would need topping up every 6 months or so. It seems like this is treating the symptom and not the cause and isn't permanent either, it's costly so I want to try the other alternatives before I try this.

Good luck and I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Bish83

In my experience i found food intolerance to upset my eyes as well as sweets and crap diet. Once i cleaned up the diet the black circles have cleared up. Not completely but that is because i haven't given up the food that im pretty certain is upsetting my system currently.

Might want to try out the pulse test to see if you have any issues with any food.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Bish83 said:


> In my experience i found food intolerance to upset my eyes as well as sweets and crap diet. Once i cleaned up the diet the black circles have cleared up. Not completely but that is because i haven't given up the food that im pretty certain is upsetting my system currently.
> 
> Might want to try out the pulse test to see if you have any issues with any food.


Milk/dairy does it for me get red and that. Just done a 10 miler earlier, shoulda seen my eyes then lo;l


----------

